# New Moderator



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

A moderator's job isn't just keeping things civil in the forum, but helping other members out with problems they are facing.  A great expample of this spirit recently has been shown by SteveC.  As a result, I have asked him to be a moderator and help us out some.  Steve has done a great job putting together some tutorials on how to use the features of the new site and new forum.  

Thank you Steve!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea SteveC!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry is going to be devastated!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 01/25/2008 3:48 PM
A moderator's job isn't just keeping things civil in the forum, but helping other members out with problems they are facing.  A great expample of this spirit recently has been shown by SteveC.  As a result, I have asked him to be a moderator and help us out some.  Steve has done a great job putting together some tutorials on how to use the features of the new site and new forum.  

Thank you Steve!
Great choice ! Steve has shown himself to be enormously helpful.  Most recently he showed me the proper way to utilize the poll system in an easy-to-follow step-by-step manner. 

My regards,
--Ron in CC


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS STEVE!  NICE PROMOTION!!!

Becky


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Good news.  SteveC is always a great help.  Congratulations!

Gary


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

He already helped me, so good on Steve!


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats to Steve on the promotion! He is a great addition to the group. 

Steve


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well deserved. Congrats Steve.
Rod


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Steve.  Your promotion is long overdue.  You have made significant contributions to this site and I applaud you for your efforts.

Doc watson


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Congradulations (in moderation).


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve, 
Congratulations on the Moderator title. Keep up the great help. 

Jack


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news, Steve.   Congratulations and condolences.....  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks All,

Just try to help out where and when I can, like all the rest of you do.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Not anyother ONE???? its alot of work for all of us braking these folks in...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You're quite up to the task.


----------

